# Freezing sausage cure vs no cure



## buckinducks (Jul 7, 2015)

Looking to make some hot Italian sausages for the BBQ, not really sure if they'll turn out how I want if I smoke them.
Basically some will be grilled up fresh and the majority vac sealed and put in the freezer. 
Will cure affect the freezing or unthawed product ? Make its shelf life longer?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 7, 2015)

You are freezing them, and grilling them "fresh". Cure is not needed.


----------



## mickey jay (Jul 7, 2015)

Separately, I'll recommend freezing the links on a cookie sheet or likes thereof first so they don't get deformed (ie meat squishing out the ends of your links) when you vacuum pack.


----------



## oregon smoker (Jul 7, 2015)

as said above, if you make it fresh then immediately freeze you should not need cure,

Tom


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 9, 2015)

If you'r going to cold smoke them first you'll want cure in them. if you're hot smoking and grilling then it's not necessary.  I'm not sure I understand your question.
 But the cure will have no effect on the freezing or thawing.


----------



## buckinducks (Jul 10, 2015)

DanMcG said:


> If you'r going to cold smoke them first you'll want cure in them. if you're hot smoking and grilling then it's not necessary.  I'm not sure I understand your question.
> But the cure will have no effect on the freezing or thawing.


I read somewhere about freezing vs salt and casings exploding  but may of been misinformed..I understand needing cure for low temp cooking. 
I'd like to have frozen "raw" sausage to be unthawed before work and when I'm home tossed on the grill and eat. 
If I cold smoke them then freeze would that be like purchasing pre cooked at the store then re heating on the grill ? 
Any good links to threads about this process ?


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 11, 2015)

I never had a problem freezing raw sausages.

If you cold smoke them, then they wouldn't be precooked. I guess you could cure them, smoke them and freeze raw. then cook on the grill after thawing. 
If you smoke them and bring them up to 155° +/- then you have precooked sausage and they freeze just fine. I do it all the time.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 11, 2015)

Buck, If you are looking for the flavor of Italian Fennel Sausage with some smokiness, then make and freeze the fresh sausage as directed above, cookie sheet, etc. When ready thaw and Hot Smoke at 225°+ to an IT of 160-165°F and enjoy. Or Grill to the same IT. If you add Cure #1, you gain nothing in terms of casing or flavor quality after freezing and thawing but you do end up with a sausage that has a very different flavor than you may be expecting. Kind of like Kielbasa or Ham with the Anise flavor of the Fennel...JJ


----------

